

Funny: www.tgeltaayehxnx.com DDOSed themselves. - chrisacky

http://www.tgeltaayehxnx.com/<p>I copied the source code before the countdown struck since I didn't think I'd be able to access it on the hour.. "I told you so..." is what I just said to a friend.<p>Here's the ridiculous line.<p><pre><code>         if (timediff &#60; 0) {
            //console.log("LIVE!");
            location.reload(true);
          } else {
            // Do stuff. 
          } 
</code></pre>
Presumably they are trying to switch out this page with something else. 
But since they have 10000s of clients that hit location.reload(true) at the same time, they just created their own little denial of service.<p>And the reload is going to keep firing, and firing, and firing.
======
LiquidSummer
Ahh, so thats why It went down so quick. Hahaha thats hilarious.

------
jgmmo
This is just some advertisement for Samsung Mobile?

